# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Ridutox

## Rider

Injectable Glutathione 600mg (liver protector/detoxifier)
Italian made

----------


## lyka20

hi wer can i buy ridutox?

pm me or email me plllllllllllllsssssssssssss
tnx a bunch


[email protected]
how much? il be waiting for ur replies

----------


## jtmcpherson

> hi wer can i buy ridutox?
> 
> pm me or email me plllllllllllllsssssssssssss
> tnx a bunch
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> how much? il be waiting for ur replies


Not supposed to ask where to buy things on this forum if i'm not mistaken.  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## Big

> hi wer can i buy ridutox?
> 
> pm me or email me plllllllllllllsssssssssssss
> tnx a bunch
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> how much? il be waiting for ur replies


why don't you just post your name and address, maybe someone will bring you some  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------

